# Best Laptop Suggestion???



## hyde (May 2, 2009)

Hey guys I am looking forward to buy a laptop under 40K. Please help me with the best config. Don't want to go for AMD based lappy.

Is ACER better that DELL considering the HW and support...help me guys!!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2009)

for out and out performance go for the zenith director plus ultra...at around 44K ....The aftersales support will be a problem though ....In dell you can try out the inspiron series and if you are willing to extend your budget by 4~5K then the studio 15's too ....check out the other threads on this forum...

Dell support is pretty good ....I had a friend who lived in one of Tata steel's mines, and the dell support guy actually came till there to repair his laptop.....Havn't had much experience with acer


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2009)

for out and out performance go for the zenith director plus ultra...at around 44K ....The aftersales support will be a problem though ....In dell you can try out the inspiron series and if you are willing to extend your budget by 4~5K then the studio 15's too ....check out the other threads on this forum...

Dell support is pretty good ....I had a friend who lived in one of Tata steel's mines, and the dell support guy actually came till there to repair his laptop.....Havn't had much experience with acer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 3, 2009)

if its only b/w acer and Dell then dell is all time good..  but the Acer 4530 (i hope i hv spelled the model correctly..)  is also good option as its performance is really good..


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 3, 2009)

i think doing for dell is the right choice its not the best after sales service but the best among other laptop companys


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 7, 2009)

^^ 

agreed, but i still stick to my point as well..  (no offence though.. )


----------



## Akshay (May 7, 2009)

Having used acer laptops and known ppl who have used it, acer hardware develops too many problems too soon. So acer is a definite no-no.


----------



## aswinandaswin (May 7, 2009)

dell inspiron series is the first best choice among laptops 
second choice is HP pavilion series


----------



## Sooraj_digit (May 9, 2009)

For my suggestion go for Dell's Inspiron 15 they seem to be ur best bet it is somewhat balanced in performance and style(depends on ur selection).. U cud also try HP.

But for my suggestion 'bout Acer it is a complete no-no many of my seniors bought Acer but now they regretting... and the thing all of 'em had different models. Having acer might be a bumpy ride


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 9, 2009)

today i gona buy acer 5738 ,, which comes with 3gb ddr3 ram & core2duo 2ghz proccy ,,, i ll post the review today i saw the laptop its awesome fast with ddr3 ram ,, very new model launched on 4 th may


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2009)

what are the complete specifications ...and what did it cost you?


----------



## threeonethree (May 10, 2009)

Here are my suggestions for good laptops:

Value for money entry level(30-40k): inspiron 1525(great value) , acer 4930(nice)

gaming machine under 45k : zenith ultra plus(excellent value)

gaming machine around 55k : dell studio 15 (excellent value)

gaming machine around 70k:  dell xps, HP notebooks, or contact silicon chip for complete information.

good business laptop : lenovo thinkpad t600 (not sure about model number)

also check hp , compaq , acer , lenovo laptops within 40-50k range .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 10, 2009)

threeonethree said:


> gaming machine around 70k:  dell xps, HP notebooks, or contact s*ilicon chip* for complete information.



silicon chip? the one user in this forum


----------



## prakash.gourav (May 10, 2009)

acer is also a good brand.. but support will better in dell...


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 11, 2009)

how is the acer support ...some one on this forum said that acer laptops have a lot of problems with the components .....lots of things just stop working...


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 11, 2009)

> how is the acer support ...some one on this forum said that acer laptops have a lot of problems with the components .....lots of things just stop working...



the brand quality of ACER is same as DELL but , only service support DELL is better 


some 45XX series in ACER gives DVD drive problem in the past now the ACER is doing good job in the peripherals .. im using 5738 truly good VLM


----------

